# Horowitz Carnegie Hall



## DavidA (Dec 14, 2012)

Just thinking of investing in a Horowitz Carnegie Hall recordings on 41 discs from Sony.

Anyone heard anything? Worth getting?


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2013)

I have it, and if you're a Horowitz fan, it's definitely worth getting! There is a fair amount of repertoire repetition, sometimes entire recitals are virtually identical on paper, but since he never played anything the same way twice, the variations make for interesting listening. At his peak, there was no one like him in my opinion, and the early recordings captured him in his prime, for there is some truly jaw-dropping playing. Many, if not all, of the recordings have been remastered and even re-edited (or some edits removed), so the sound is better, too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2013)

The DVD of a televised recital from 1968, which was previously unavailable, is wonderful, too.


----------

